# Coughing from spay op



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Willow was spayed on Weds, she's been really groggy and hardly moved since but I spose that's good because she should be healing. When we picked her up the nurse said that she had a bit of a cough from the tube being down her throat. That's all fine but we went for our two day check up yesterday and I forgot to follow it up with the vet. To me her cough sounds quite phlegmy and rattly on her chest. I don't want to be an over reactive mummy so wondered what other experiences people have had with coughs following ops? Can I give her cough meds, I thought I remembered reading that somewhere but maybe not! Thanks!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I would check with the vet if you are the slightest bit worried - better an over reactive mummy than a poorly pup over Christmas when getting hold of a vet would be difficult.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I to would ring the vet back, especially with her being so still . . . this will further enhance any respiratory problem. Thats concerning how you describe the cough??


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope Willow is feeling better , I agree with seeking the vets advice if you're at all concerned. 

xxx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes I agree too with seeking vets advise, not had it with my dogs after an op but I myself developed an awful cough after an op due to the tube and had to have antibiotics


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Laura,hope willow gets better soon,im sure its nothing to get to worried about,probably where the tube went down,may have scratched her a bit.Hope to see you soon,have a lovely christmas and new year. xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Karen, hope Eden is recovering well! Yes I think you're right, I'm sure it's from the tube and she's hardly coughed at all today. She's still not very lively, sleeping most of the day but at least that's allowing her to heal. Have a lovely Christmas and hopefully see you at the next meet


----------

